# Post hole digger- one auger or two?



## KubotaBX22User (Nov 27, 2015)

Kubota BX22, I already have a post hole digger and 6" auger, but need to put in larger corner posts (cut pieces of telephone post) so I'm thinking I'll need a 12" auger.

Is it better to dig the holes from scratch with the 12", or pre-dig the centers with the 6" and then go back with the 12" to finish up the holes?

I'm mostly worried about the torque and what the tractor can do, but not sure if a 6" pilot hole would interfere with the larger auger's ability to grab and dig.

Thanks for any experienced insight!

Digging in GA red clay, with some rocks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a Kubota model 80 that I use for my John Deere 990, and it won't fit my BX 2200 but depending on the implements capacity, the tractor will handle it, and aside from the larger auger having difficulty centering in the predrilled 6 inch hole because there is nothing there to hold the center of the auger, it should do okay to do that but just go slowly to prevent that auger from jumping all over the place including horizontal kicks to the face! Myself, I'd just use the 12 inch on the first try or just dig those 12 inch holes by hand since there won't be as many holes for the corners. Either way, go slow on the RPMs to prevent damage and go slow on the rate of drop, and be sure you have the correct sheer pins............ I say pins in the plural because you'll be breaking them.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd probably go with the 12" to start, pulling it out of the hole on relatively short intervals to keep the auger from getting stuck in the hole. If it doesn't go well, then have a go with the 6", followed by the 12". At least then you'd have a bit of a pilot hole to follow.


----------



## mj00 (May 14, 2010)

*Auger size*

If you pre-drill the 12" will not follow the hole. Go with the 12 - drilling oversize leaves room around post for tamping.


----------

